# CTF Mandern!!!



## bikextrem1964 (26. Juni 2013)

Am Sonntag den 30-Juni ist es wieder so weit, einer der schönsten CTF's im Saarland findet wieder statt.
Wer Trails mag wird den Hochwald lieben!!!!!!!

Gugst du hier::::http://www.rc-bike-mandern.de/


CU


----------



## Schlammspritzer (26. Juni 2013)

Die hab' ich mir bereits vorgemerkt... ...war letztes Jahr sehr schön dort..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (26. Juni 2013)

Momentan habe ich noch eine leichte "Behinderung", wenn diese aber abgeheilt ist bis Sonntag starte ich auf alle Fälle gegen 8:15 Uhr!


----------



## bikextrem1964 (26. Juni 2013)

Hoi Domenik, werde auch so gegen 0815 da sein.....VIELLEICHT....klappts mit grüppchen bildung und eine gemeinsame fahrt!!


----------



## fissenid (26. Juni 2013)

Hallo

Der Rest der Mannschaft aus dem WP startet definitiv. Bei mir noch mit Fragezeichen.


----------



## atlas (26. Juni 2013)

Hi


Ich kumm leider morgens von der Nachtschicht.Das wird mir wohl zu stramm.

gruß

Atlas


----------



## Skeletor23 (29. Juni 2013)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag den 30-Juni ist es wieder so weit, einer der schönsten CTF's im Saarland findet wieder statt.
> Wer Trails mag wird den Hochwald lieben!!!!!!!



Mandern ist aber nicht im Saarland


----------



## Pizzaplanet (29. Juni 2013)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> Mandern ist aber nicht im Saarland



Das dachte ich mir auch 

Bin wohl auch da


----------



## bikextrem1964 (29. Juni 2013)

okay okay......was wohin gehört, keine ahnung......bin doch nur Holländer!!!!!
Ich weiss aber das es immer eine sehr gut organisierte und schöne tour ist....!!!


----------



## Marc19 (1. Juli 2013)

Mojen,

also ich war gestern dabei(54km) und muss sagen es war alles TOP!!!!
Super Strecke, tolle Verpflegung, super Wetter was will man mehr?

Gruss


----------



## Palaisbosch (1. Juli 2013)

Auch wir waren auf der langen Strecke unterwegs. Es war eine tolle Runde. Klasse Strecke, beste Ausschilderung und leckere selbst gebackene Riegel  - die waren sau lecker!
Und bikeextrem1964 haben wir nun auch mal "live" gesehen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (2. Juli 2013)

Die 56Km Strecke war super und hatte wieder geile Trails!!


----------



## Blocko (9. Juli 2013)

Top CTF! 
Die meisten der Region bin ich nun gefahren und muss sagen, die gehört zu den Top 3. Lange Up- und Downhillpassagen mit teilweise angenehmem technischen Anspruch prägen die Strecke.
Gerne wieder! 

Hier noch die *GPS*-Daten der *56KM Strecke*: 
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=womzcrmjlgmwjxct


----------

